# GTB doesn't suck - Novak's support awesome!



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

I guess this is the proper thing to do. I just heard about the new sphere comp it looks so awesome. I might have to get that when I get some money.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes, it's deffintely a good thing to have started this thread to counter act the other one where you were really negitive toward the Novak GTB, before you knew what caused your problems...

You probably could have also contacted Hank, and asked him to change the subject of the old thread, I think he could and would have been willing to do that.

Meanwhile... Novak did the right thing. Even though it was basicly user caused problem, they're not going to go broke replacing your controler, and they make a happy customer... I think this kind of service is what you should get from a quality company...


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

*Novaks GTB*

It is always easier to put the blame on someone else instead of.thinking could I have caused this problem.we all have probably been quilty of this at one time or another. But when you find a company who will stand behind there product. :thumbsup: to them. I could name several companies that would have said take a flying leap at the moon. The price of this equipment today does reflect customer service for some companies.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here again I say Novak has the BEST products and the BEST customer service HANDS DOWN


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea novak rules a have a 5 year old speed controller from them!! :thumbsup:still runnin strong!!


----------



## young gun (Apr 19, 2006)

Right On Go Losi


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Will The GTB shut down due to heat? I can't find the temp rating on Novaks web site. Anyone know the temp rating?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Its either 180 or 200. If you are using the 4300 and 5800 it shouldn't thermo even without the fan. In most cases the motor will thermo before the speedo. Removing the blue wire will prevent this but then you run the risk of frying the motor.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

For oval racing ity seems most of the motors are below or right at the thermal setting.. From what i have heard removing the wire in 4 cell isnt as big of a risk as with 6 cell.. The Lrp thermals alot higher, and the motors are fine.. remove the wire on the gtb you should be fine jimmy..


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

burbs said:


> For oval racing ity seems most of the motors are below or right at the thermal setting.. From what i have heard removing the wire in 4 cell isnt as big of a risk as with 6 cell.. The Lrp thermals alot higher, and the motors are fine.. remove the wire on the gtb you should be fine jimmy..


Burbs is right!

The Lrp doesn't read the blue wire.
I have been using mine 4 cell with the cut blue wire fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

sphere com speed smooth throttle bullet proof . the reedy motor series armature come loose. simple fix put green lock tight on armature shaft. bullet proof green lock tight can handle 400degres of heat.


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

I think its 175degrees f


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

young gun said:


> Right On Go Losi


?????? losi what? there talkin about novak?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think he's referring to the decision by Losi to ship a version of the 4300 brushless system in a ready-to-run truck.


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

I got a TC4 Factory Team Car and a velocity 5.5R and a GTB. I started with the guided gear ratio 72 and a 20 and I have a SCREAMING hot motor, speed control and batteries. I upped gears to a 69 tooth spur and 33 tooth pinion. Motor & speed controller ice cold, batteries very hot. B4 I couldn't touch the whole car b/c the whole car was hot. Now I just can't touch the batteries (Batteries are 3800 intellect matched professional with NovaK gold bars and sermos (?) connectors - I know their not deanes or tamiya)....any ideas?????


----------

